# Need some advice STAT on adoption/recue, etc.



## culturalenigma (Nov 21, 2008)

HI all.... 

I"m in a bit of a pickle. I have a friend with a beautiful white 2 yo GS who has to leave the house this weekend for good. I am looking for someone or a group that is good for fostering, the toughest thing to find. I would - but I have a small dog and work VERY long hours.

I live around Washington DC and am taking care of his vet bills, i.e. neutering, etc. Can someone contact me or let me know of a good rescue? I've tried contacting the DC rescue but not heard back and I'm concerned he will be put down if I don't help. 

FYI - he did bite their child. He is fine with adults, but not children HOWEVER!! He has not had proper training and isnt' neutered. He has not displayed aggression until now and has not really been a "biter" until now. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">What type of bite was it? </span>


----------



## culturalenigma (Nov 21, 2008)

Not terrible. It was a warning bite. He broke the skin but didn't ATTACK necessarily. The child he bit is 2, and is a bit of a puller, climber. Since he was quarantined and has only growled at their oldest, who is 5'5. No hackles, just growl. 

He bit the child on the head.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Your best bet is fostering the dog and asking rescues to courtesy post him on Petfinder. Rescues are overflowing, have long waitlists and it is unlikely that they will find a foster home for this dog in two days. The situation is very bad with people losing their homes and getting rid of their pets. 
As to other dogs in the home, rescue foster homes have other dogs too, and fosters have families and full-time jobs, usually, so they are not in any better position than you are.
Just a thought.


----------



## culturalenigma (Nov 21, 2008)

i'm not sure if this is the correct section or not. I am trying ot do this at work and am trying to fly "under the radar" at work a bit. If I"m in the wrong forum, I apologize.

Quick sidenote on me and Buck (the dog) - He's a good dog. If I could take him I would. I am a firm believer in reeducation and GOOD training. I myself adopted a problematic Jack Russell Terrier who is now the light of our home. She was a biter, a pee-er (lol), and had HORRIBLE manners. No longer.

I believe that Buck needs the same firm hand and good manners training. He truly is a sweet dog. AS I said, if I could I would adopt him myself. But I adopted both a cat and a dog already, work full time, and have two kids (small children, 5 and 10 yrs old). With Buck being problematic around children currently, it would be irresponsible for me to bring him into my home and further condemn the dog and endanger my children.

I'm worried about him.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">Hmmm...most rescues will not take a confirmed biter. The situation is troubling,especially since the child was so young.

I am sure more experienced people will chime in with possible suggestions. </span>


----------



## culturalenigma (Nov 21, 2008)

Yea, I can't foster him though. I can do all but foster him. I can try and help him find a forever home, offer payment for vet services, etc., but cannot bring him into my home. Arg. 

I'd even be willing to volunteer at a rescue for a YEAR if someone could foster him.


----------



## culturalenigma (Nov 21, 2008)

It was his first bite - doesn't that mean anything? fooey. I wish they would have trained him. I wish they would have neutered him. dammit this is frustrating.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

trying to find openings in rescue right now is very hard. trying to find an opening for a biter is just about impossible, i'm sorry to tell you. there are/have been some people on this board who specialize in dogs with a bite history, every time i have contacted them lately they are full to overflowing. again, i am so sorry, the position you are in is really difficult. good luck to you and especially to dear buck, of course none of this is his fault (or your's).

many blessings to you for trying to help him.


----------



## culturalenigma (Nov 21, 2008)

Katie,

thanks. He's not mine, and like I said, if I could find someone who would take him it would be great. I will do what I can for him but....I can't put my kids on the line as my ex husband would use this to his advantage.

*sigh*


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I know of reasonably priced boarding in the Baltimore area, $10/day.
Poor Buck, they did not train him and let the toddler pull and climb on him, they set him up for failure.


----------



## culturalenigma (Nov 21, 2008)

hm. that's an option. $10 a day? Really? It's kind of far for me to be able to work with him but....

Can you send the name/number?


----------



## sheps4me (Nov 21, 2008)

you can try contacting vgsr (www.shepherdrescue.org) - but I know we are pretty full.... and with the bite issue..... but worth a call. also check http://www.magsr.org. 

Also check out this trainer - http://www.leash-collar.com - in the va area - she is fantastic - don't know what her rates are for training - but you can check her out. 

typically vets are a bit cheaper for boarding - that might be a temp solution also.

Good luck!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

I seriously doubt VGSR can/will take a dog with a bite issue. There is something that isn't quite right there ...
The bite on the two-year-old's head is unacceptable in my opinion. This dog lived with this child for the last two years ... and then growled at their five-year-old?
Yes, the parents are totally at fault - intact male, no training???? However, a well-bred dog typically shows restraint ... walks away, quickly moves to another room ... a bite on the head is not normal behavior, climbing child or not. This child was part of HIS pack.
So, now on to the next step. The dog will be kenneled? Training will need to start immediately IMO, along with the neuter. Then what? Before training, have a professional evaluator come out and do an eval. 
Absolute honestly will be a must for the safety of any other child who crosses this dog's path in the future, even with training. A kennel will more than likely stress this dog out, which in turn, may exacerbate his issues. 
Enigma, I just ask that you go into this with your head, along with your heart. I know you want to save him, and I thank you for that, however, after the neuter and training, along with the boarding, this will be costly. If it does work, great, however, if it doesn't and you cannot find proper placement, please don't settle for anything but the safest environment for him and any/all humans. And if it does come down to the choice of letting him go to heaven, then let him go with dignity, with you by his side, and give him the comfort to know there will be no more demons, which may currently haunt him.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

such very sound advice liz. enigma, take care and good luck in your endeavor to find some help for this guy (or not). rescue can be so heartbreaking.


----------

